# Time line For Case officer to allocated.



## Yeswin (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Every one,
I have applied for subclass 189 on July 13 and till now i have not heard any thing from DICA. Please suggest me how much time will it take for a case officer to be allotted.


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello, I lodged my application on June 20 and still no case officer has contacted me. The official time interval for allocating applications to CO for visa 189 is 8 weeks but...
I am a bit worried due to this lack of contact and information.


----------



## jayprabu (Aug 12, 2013)

As per DIAC site, 12 months processing time for 189 and 6 months for 190. 
However, they are pretty fast than this timelines.


----------



## jayprabu (Aug 12, 2013)

Uploading all the necessary documents will speed up the process.
You may get direct grant one day


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

My family and I have done the medical examinations, I have uploaded the police checks but I have not uploaded form 80 for example, I'm not sure whether it is obligatory to fill it.
And I am scared if a CO has taken my case without contacting me because I have very important information to share and discuss with them before a visa is possibly granted...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

M_a_r_i_a said:


> My family and I have done the medical examinations, I have uploaded the police checks but I have not uploaded form 80 for example, I'm not sure whether it is obligatory to fill it.
> And I am scared if a CO has taken my case without contacting me because I have very important information to share and discuss with them before a visa is possibly granted...


If you have important information I would just send it onto the general address... sometimes you don't hear from the CO at all on some visas, and if you think your information may affect whether or not they grant your visa, I wouldn't wait to submit it.


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> If you have important information I would just send it onto the general address... sometimes you don't hear from the CO at all on some visas, and if you think your information may affect whether or not they grant your visa, I wouldn't wait to submit it.


Thank you for sharing your opinion. But I don't know where to send this information because I have applied online and the whole process for me until now is online based. I don't have specific contact details...

Do you know if the status of the uploaded documents at eVisa has something to do with the allocation to CO? I'm asking because when we uploaded our documents they were with status Required and 2-3 weeks later the status changed to Received. Or is this some automatic action?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I know nothing about the online process, unfortunately, as I applied for a different type of visa. You didn't receive any kind of email from DIAC stating that they had received your application? If not, I would just call them and ask where to direct your additional information. Like I said, I wouldn't risk not getting important information to them...


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I know nothing about the online process, unfortunately, as I applied for a different type of visa. You didn't receive any kind of email from DIAC stating that they had received your application? If not, I would just call them and ask where to direct your additional information. Like I said, I wouldn't risk not getting important information to them...


I did received an automatically generated email which contained an acknowledgement of valid application received. The application was lodged on June 20th and this confirmation arrived at the same date. I received a TRN number which is unique for each candidate. My family and I underwent medical examinations on the same date (June 20) and the staff from the Medical centre was able to upload in the Australian online medical system (eMedical) the results which means we had our profiles open. Otherwise they would have been unable to upload them.
In other words everything seems to be ok except for the fact that I still don'thave a CO....


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ah - generally that automatically-generated acknowledgement will have instructions for contacting them in case you have questions.


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Ah - generally that automatically-generated acknowledgement will have instructions for contacting them in case you have questions.


This acknowledgement contains just the address and the telephone number of DIAC's office in Adelaide - nothing specific. This information is available at their official website, too. Absolutely nothing is mentioned what to do in case I have some questions or problems...Of course I can try to get something from whoever is picking that telephone, at least if I have a CO or not. I've been told they try to persuade you just to wait but I will do my best especially if I don' receive an email tomorrow, then is the last day of these 8 weeks period.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, that general contact information was what I was referring to. For us in the US it's e-mail address and phone number, sounds like for you it was just phone number. Why would they try to persuade you to wait to give them important information? That doesn't make sense to me. They try to get you to wait on medicals and police checks in most places, and for good reason, but not usually on anything else as far as I know.


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, that general contact information was what I was referring to. For us in the US it's e-mail address and phone number, sounds like for you it was just phone number. Why would they try to persuade you to wait to give them important information? That doesn't make sense to me. They try to get you to wait on medicals and police checks in most places, and for good reason, but not usually on anything else as far as I know.


After tomorrow if I don't get notification from a CO I'll call. The thing is I got pregnant while waiting for CO but by the time we did the medicals I was not...I wouldn't want DIAC to consider this some kind of fraud that's why I'd like to tell them.
But I am the main applicant and have no idea how the news is going to affect the evaluation process - speed it up or slow it down? Unfortunately, I couldn't find similar case to mine...


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Maria - I wouldn't think it would affect your processing time in either direction. Sorry for loss, by the way.


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi Maria - I wouldn't think it would affect your processing time in either direction. Sorry for loss, by the way.


I guess I wrote it wrongly...the chronology is :
1. We do the medicals
2. I got pregnant

And the speed of DIAC's answer is crutial for where the baby is going to be born. I don't know whether we'll be given a choice in case they approve our application...Anyway it's complicated. If the baby is born in Bulgaria...we'll need one more visa. If not, DIAC's better hurry up.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

OH, I see.  I'm so glad I read that wrong!  Well, being not pregnant is not something you can exactly fake given the tests they do, so i'm sure they won't think it's fraud, lol. For what it's worth they don't even speed up processing partner visas when one of the partners is pregnant, so I doubt they'd speed up your visa, either. You should definitely let them know, though.  Good luck!


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> OH, I see.  I'm so glad I read that wrong!  Well, being not pregnant is not something you can exactly fake given the tests they do, so i'm sure they won't think it's fraud, lol. For what it's worth they don't even speed up processing partner visas when one of the partners is pregnant, so I doubt they'd speed up your visa, either. You should definitely let them know, though.  Good luck!


If they don't speed up the processing....I wonder if there is a chance to intentionally slow it down then...

Thank you for your fast replies!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Anytime! I know they will put applications "on hold" for applicants who are pregnant and can't do the medical as a result - not sure if they will for applicants who already did the medical. Worth asking, anyway.


----------



## Yeswin (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,

I applied a of visa on July 13, but till now I have heard nothing from the department. Please give suggestions.


----------



## M_a_r_i_a (Aug 12, 2013)

I have visas granted!!!!
Never heard from the case officer until the visa grant email. 

Yeswin, we applied on 20 June. If you are concearned about the status of your application, my advice is to call DIAC.  I was worried the same way but it turned out to be for nothing.


----------



## bunny (Mar 27, 2013)

They appoint a CO when they confirmed that they have revived my application but no communication from the CO yet and that was 3 months ago


----------



## Yeswin (Aug 12, 2013)

I have applied through a agent, and he told me that case offer will ask for police clearence and medicals. But after two months also they have not asked.


----------

